# Hauntsearch Magazine Homegrown Haunts



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The latest issue (#11) of Hauntsearch Magazine online was posted earlier this week. It's a free PDF download. Well worth checking out. It's got articles about Midnight Syndicate and Haunted Overload...And oh yeah...ghostess is in the Homegrown Haunts section!

Congrats ghostess!

http://hauntsearchmagazine.com


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks  Those articles on MS and HO were great. The next issue looks to be pretty darn awesome too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Another star in our midst!
Way to go Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Val!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Too cool Ghostess!!!!

This looks like a great mag. This is the first time I'm checking it out.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Echo... mucho Kool. Congrats on a great shoot Ghostess!

BTW, is there any way to access the back issues of Hauntsearch? After reading that one I'd love to see some more.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all. 

Here's the back issues page:

http://darkwiredesign.com/hauntsearch/back.shtml


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looked great! Makes me proud just knowing you. They could do another feature on the inside of your house, or your backyard. You have so much to offer.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hey i saw you in that issue ghostess! Congrats!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Shucks, y'all... thanks... I was shocked when I got an email from him and that he even considered me for the issue. It was completely out of the blue.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Ghostess! That's wonderful and something to be very proud of.


----------

